
Bitcoin is the 'mother of all scams' and blockchain is most hyped tech ever - eruditely
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/11/roubini-bitcoin-is-mother-of-all-scams.html
======
andirk
(Back story: This guy is famous for in "2005 Roubini said home prices were
riding a speculative wave that would soon sink the economy." Giving people
loans they can't afford is obviously a bad idea.)

He said "literally every human being I met between Thanksgiving and Christmas
of 2017" asked him if they should buy cryptocurrency.

Literally? Including babies and people who don't know you?

And that it's a bust "like you have not seen in any history of financial
bubbles."

An asset going from $1,000 to $6,000 in year has never been seen?

And that "blockchain is the most over-hyped — and least useful — technology in
human history".

Huh?

And blockchain "is nothing better than a glorified spreadsheet or database".

OK, kind of, but now I know he clearly has no idea how a trustless,
decentralized network works.

